# Puppy chewing on stones



## ingedemaere (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi,
We have a 9 weeks old puppy, and she's found nothing better to do than to chew on some pebble stones that she finds in our backyard. Is it dangerous for her to chew on them? She takes them around and then plays with them, on some occasions she took then in the house, which we forbid her to do. They are the size of a golf ball usually, big enough to get them completely in her mouth. Could she swallow them accidentally?

Thanks!


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Never let her play with them. If she swallows one because she becomes surprised, or it slips down her throat, it will result in death unless tended to immediately at the emergency vet.

She's attracted to them because it's something hard to chew on. Buy her more chew toys, like a Durable Nylabone, something really hard.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I agree. Our vet has x-rays up in the waiting room of dogs who have swallowed socks, rocks, bark chips, coins, ... All of these dogs required surgical intervention due to bowel obstructions. 

Stop this behavior in your dog immediately.


----------



## blunder (Sep 2, 2008)

He had this same pet rock his entire life. I threw it away, buried it, even threw it into a river trying to get it away from him. 13 years later I used it for his headstone.

If the rock is small enough the pup can pass it. If it is big enough the worse it can do is brake off a tooth. Those stones in the middle can cause a blockage if swallowed, so they are the ones to really spend your time keeping out of reach. You can spend your entire life trying to remove hazards, but you will never get them all.


----------



## LabLover0303 (Sep 5, 2008)

Our 1-year-old yellow female lab just started in with the rocks. But she carries one around that is as big as her head. We are not concerned since she is about 90lbs. That's a pretty big rock.

We would definately take the small ones away from her if she was to find those appetizing.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

many pups like to chew, carry and chase stones, it is not a good idea and they have to be taught that it is not acceptable.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ditto what everyone else has said. Rocks/stones can be lethal for your pup. And they're terrible for a dog's teeth (would your dentist approve if you chewed rocks?).

Stuffed Kong toys, busy buddy toys, treat balls -- there are many, many good chew toys on the market that are better for your dog's health than stones and rocks. You do need to supervise whenever they're in chew mode, though, and take away any toy that is breaking off in chunks/pieces to avoid choking and/or bowel obstructions. You'll also get lots of advice about giving your dog uncooked bones & rawhide on this forum. At the advice of our vet, we don't give our dog any of those things. But they can work with your dog -- you just have to determine if your dog is using them safely. All dogs and their chewing habits are different.

BTW - Welcome to the forum. Post a picture of your pup. Would love to see it!


----------

